# creative chefs



## jg grant

Sometime in the seventies in NZ and maybe else where someone came up with a food combo involving seafood and steak. It was called Beef'n reef. Around the same time someone else trotted out surf'n turf.
I came up with Haddock and Paddock. It still awaits international recognition. Anyway what's wrong with a good old fashioned carpetbag steak. Haven't seen one on a menu for years. Must enquire at my local restaurant about that one.


----------



## tsell

jg grant said:


> Sometime in the seventies in NZ and maybe else where someone came up with a food combo involving seafood and steak. It was called Beef'n reef. Around the same time someone else trotted out surf'n turf.
> I came up with Haddock and Paddock. It still awaits international recognition. Anyway what's wrong with a good old fashioned carpetbag steak. Haven't seen one on a menu for years. Must enquire at my local restaurant about that one.


G'day, Ronnie, I'm partial to a bit of Haddock (haven't had any for years though), but not too keen on grass! My favourite is trout and stout - a large smoked trout and a pint of Guinness!(Eat)

Taff


----------



## stevie burgess

We had a new cook join the ferry a few years ago and i asked her one day...what's on the menu tonight cookie and she replied...its fish kiev! Well i had never heard of it before but it was actually very tasty and have made it myself at home a few times too.


----------



## spongebob

Ronnie, there used to be a restaraunt in Dunedin during the 1950's called the Diamond Grill which specialised in prime beef. 
Their Tee bones would challenge any man but their carpet steak was my main choice with its many variations of stuffing.
The Navua paid off for the Christmas and NY period but the engineers stood by and ate lunch and dinner at the Diamond for a couple of weeks. The weight gain was obvious but let's face it we were only that young once.

Bob


----------



## kauvaka

Spongebob, the owner of the renowned Diamond Grill was Jack Diamond, an American. I worked/lived on the Wanganella when she was hostel ship for the Manapouri Project at Deep Cove in Fiordland in 1964. JD was Head Chef and I mean Chef, not cook. Saturday evening meal was always T-bone steak, as many as you could eat but only served one at a time. Cray boats used to come alongside and swap crayfish for dry stores so it would be crayfish dinners about once a fortnight, with serving them up one at a time until they were finished. Two Italian pastry cooks and so on. Best feeder I was ever on. Kia ora!


----------



## spongebob

Kauvaka, your info brings that back to mind, I do recall that the Cafe was owned by an American who knew his steaks . At that time the Union Co used to pay engineers a set live ashore accomodation and victualling allowance but we persuaded the stewards to leave the bedding on our bunks and some basics in the fridge so we were able to cook our own bacon and egg breakfast on the galley stove and dine ashore for lunch and dinner while still finishing ahead on living costs , Squatters on our own vessel !

Bob


----------



## makko

Mexican plates include:

- Atropellado = Literally "run over", its flank steak strips.
- Ropa Vieja = "Old clothes", thin beef steaks braised.
- Mancha Manteles = "Tablecloth stainers", chicken in mole sauce.
- Gringa = A female american, a taco made with wheat flour tortilla.

There are loads more.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## jg grant

If I had a restaurant I could come up with clam and spam. Or maybe clam and ham or lamb. Or reindeer and eel but then again I'm dyslexic.


----------



## makko

Regarding Lady Gaga, supposedly a "transexual -

- Gringa con Longaniza = Female American with sausage (p3nis)!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom

tsell said:


> G'day, Ronnie, I'm partial to a bit of Haddock (haven't had any for years though), but not too keen on grass! My favourite is trout and stout - a large smoked trout and a pint of Guinness!(Eat)
> 
> Taff


Taff, there was an Irish chippy at Windsor in Brisbane but it appears to have closed. They imported North Atlantic cod and haddock from the UK.

When I looked them up, I found another one advertising genuine cod, haddock and plaice: Chumley Warner's at Birkdale and North Lakes. I'm going to give the North Lakes one a go when I get the chance.

We are blessed with some great fish in Queensland but it's good to get the old favourites too.

John T


----------



## Varley

Perhaps they could not get any potatoes for the chips John T. An Irish friend claims that only the Micks can cook spuds. So I dug some of my jealously guarded crop to entertain with and for her to cook (normally keep the own-garden produce for myself).

Her excuse? "Manx potatoes must be different". 

(She is really extremely good in the galley and generously entertains with it too. Therefore I will shoot anyone allowing this report to get to her ears).


----------



## tsell

trotterdotpom said:


> Taff, there was an Irish chippy at Windsor in Brisbane but it appears to have closed. They imported North Atlantic cod and haddock from the UK.
> 
> When I looked them up, I found another one advertising genuine cod, haddock and plaice: Chumley Warner's at Birkdale and North Lakes. I'm going to give the North Lakes one a go when I get the chance.
> 
> We are blessed with some great fish in Queensland but it's good to get the old favourites too.
> 
> John T


There's one down here at Helensvale, John, but too far away from me!

Taff


----------



## tsell

Varley said:


> Perhaps they could not get any potatoes for the chips John T. An Irish friend claims that only the Micks can cook spuds. So I dug some of my jealously guarded crop to entertain with and for her to cook (normally keep the own-garden produce for myself).
> 
> Her excuse? "Manx potatoes must be different".
> 
> (She is really extremely good in the galley and generously entertains with it too. Therefore I will shoot anyone allowing this report to get to her ears).


D'you mean, she might cut your ration off, David?

Taff


----------



## Varley

She knows I don't use that outside the bathroom Taff, I think she'd be about shelling the two veg.


----------



## jg grant

A Kiwi friend has just come back from a tour of Europe and the UK. The boyfriend is from Oban in Western Scotland. Staying with his parents they dined out one night and on the menu was curry,chips with cheese. Curry and chips are fairly well established in the UK now I believe but add cheese?? Deep fried mars bars were sold in a takeaway up the top of the street from me in a Chinese takeaway in Browns bay. So maybe Scotlands culinary profile has gone through the roof/basement depending on the viewer. Come to think of it. When the kids were little, they used to enjoy deep fried ice cream at a ****** in Browns bay, Auckland. Nothing new under the sun then.


----------



## Erimus

Just had a Seniors portion of Haddock,Chips & Mushy Peas in White Horse Cafe in Thirsk...excellent repast without leaving the country or county.

geoff


----------



## tsell

... and here's me about to roast a duck for dinner. Sounds a bit La-de-dah, but at $14.99 from Aldi, for 2.2 kilos, it's a bloody sight cheaper than steak and far tastier. Crispy skin with the fat running down my chin, washed down with a couple of bottles of Kiwi Squealing Pig Marlborough Sav Blanc - supreme!!

Taff


----------



## tiachapman

MINCE AND TATTY BROWN sailed with him a few times


----------



## alan ward

jg grant said:


> Sometime in the seventies in NZ and maybe else where someone came up with a food combo involving seafood and steak. It was called Beef'n reef. Around the same time someone else trotted out surf'n turf.
> I came up with Haddock and Paddock. It still awaits international recognition. Anyway what's wrong with a good old fashioned carpetbag steak. Haven't seen one on a menu for years. Must enquire at my local restaurant about that one.


 I always thought Surf`n`Turf sounded like it had horse connections and the last Carpetbag Steak I enjoyed was in a hotel in Helston back in 1978


----------



## alan ward

jg grant said:


> Sometime in the seventies in NZ and maybe else where someone came up with a food combo involving seafood and steak. It was called Beef'n reef. Around the same time someone else trotted out surf'n turf.
> I came up with Haddock and Paddock. It still awaits international recognition. Anyway what's wrong with a good old fashioned carpetbag steak. Haven't seen one on a menu for years. Must enquire at my local restaurant about that one.


 I always thought Surf`n`Turf sounded like it had horse connections and the last Carpetbag Steak I enjoyed was in a hotel in Helston back in 1978


----------



## spongebob

trotterdotpom said:


> Taff, there was an Irish chippy at Windsor in Brisbane but it appears to have closed. They imported North Atlantic cod and haddock from the UK.
> 
> When I looked them up, I found another one advertising genuine cod, haddock and plaice: Chumley Warner's at Birkdale and North Lakes. I'm going to give the North Lakes one a go when I get the chance.
> 
> We are blessed with some great fish in Queensland but it's good to get the old favourites too.
> 
> John T


John, I was living in nearby Ormiston when Chumley Warner started the Birkdale shop in the about 2009/10. 
I sampled the imported Haddock which was nice but the chips were soggy. I was told that English me like siggy chips !

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

spongebob said:


> John, I was living in nearby Ormiston when Chumley Warner started the Birkdale shop in the about 2009/10.
> I sampled the imported Haddock which was nice but the chips were soggy. I was told that English me like siggy chips !
> 
> Bob


"English me like siggy chips"? Reminds me of an exuberant Spanish cook I sailed with. He was always doing rice and bloody pasta so I asked him when were going to get some spuds instead of foreign muck. He threw a pan in the air and cried: "Dis Inglis, dis patatas!"

I like all kinds of chips, crisp and soggy. When I was a kid, there was a fish and chip van came round every night and his chips were dripping in fat and bent like rubber - delicious. Later when I was a lighthouse keeper, I ate so many chips they called me "Square Ar$e Jack". 

Dunno if all English people like soggy chips though, probably not.

John T


----------



## spongebob

John, you a light house keeper, we didn't know that, no wonder you hold a candle for Nigella!

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sí Bob, dis inglis, dis farero! Who wouldn't love to be under Nigella on a spiral staircase? 

John T


----------



## spongebob

Sounds like a novel way of getting screwed, loves roundabout like.

Bob


----------



## kevjacko

Oh dear, on one of the rigs the daughters boyfriend has just been working on the cook is so uncreative he's been nicknamed 'the prince of mince'


----------



## Dartskipper

kevjacko said:


> Oh dear, on one of the rigs the daughters boyfriend has just been working on the cook is so uncreative he's been nicknamed 'the prince of mince'


Are you sure they are referring to the food Kev?


----------



## alan ward

kevjacko said:


> Oh dear, on one of the rigs the daughters boyfriend has just been working on the cook is so uncreative he's been nicknamed 'the prince of mince'


I`ll bet you a pan of scouse he`s not as stupid as the cook we parted company with on Saturday.I`d just got back from Bookers when my missus grabbed me and said`Get into that kitchen,they`ve gone crackers`As I walked through the dining room I was accosted by a party of diners who were not at all happy with their food.Having run the gauntlet I was confronted by this bloke serving portions of chips some white,hard and inedible mixed with limp,burned offerrings.When asked why he said`It`s the s**t potatoes you`ve bought,it`s just the way they cook`after a frank exchange of opinions he got paid off.Anyone know a pub cook?


----------



## jg grant

My post#19 re carpetbag steak. Throwing my cold porridge sandwich into the recycle bin,(b/fast sorted), I went down to the supermarket and bought a dozen Bluff oysters at $2 each. A couple of Angus steaks cost $16 but I must say that after stuffing one of the steaks with some of the oysters and a belt of Worcester sauce in the pocket I was a very happy camper. Same tonight again with baked spud and salad. I had to go back to the supermarket this morning because I had been charged twice for the steaks. The girls were very helpful and I had a refund and told them what I knew about Carpetbag steak and its origins in the States. Also called a monkey gland steak. Remember the Carpetbaggers by Harold Robbins? Originally served sitting up like a carpetbag. All very nice. Now where's that cold porridge sandwich.


----------



## tsell

jg grant said:


> My post#19 re carpetbag steak. Throwing my cold porridge sandwich into the recycle bin,(b/fast sorted), I went down to the supermarket and bought a dozen Bluff oysters at $2 each. A couple of Angus steaks cost $16 but I must say that after stuffing one of the steaks with some of the oysters and a belt of Worcester sauce in the pocket I was a very happy camper. Same tonight again with baked spud and salad. I had to go back to the supermarket this morning because I had been charged twice for the steaks. The girls were very helpful and I had a refund and told them what I knew about Carpetbag steak and its origins in the States. Also called a monkey gland steak. Remember the Carpetbaggers by Harold Robbins? Originally served sitting up like a carpetbag. All very nice. Now where's that cold porridge sandwich.


$2 each for a Bluffie? That's incredible and quite an eye opener, Ronnie.
Trot back down to the supermarket, grab a few dozen, freeze them and fly 'em over to me. I'll give you five bucks each for them - after I've checked them all out first, of course. (Eat)

PS don't mention it to John T, though!!

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom

tsell said:


> $2 each for a Bluffie? That's incredible and quite an eye opener, Ronnie.
> Trot back down to the supermarket, grab a few dozen, freeze them and fly 'em over to me. I'll give you five bucks each for them - after I've checked them all out first, of course. (Eat)
> 
> PS don't mention it to John T, though!!
> 
> Taff


Barf! I'll see your Bluffies and raise you ten Sydney Rocks!

John T


----------



## tsell

trotterdotpom said:


> Barf! I'll see your Bluffies and raise you ten Sydney Rocks!
> 
> John T


Huh! 'Spose you don't like a mouthful of kina, either!!

Taff


----------



## spongebob

Kina! Last feast was at Waihou Bay inside Cape Runaway walking in the shallows half way up the shins and picking up the Kina , breaking them open , scooping out the guts and with a deft swipe of the finger, swiping out the delicious layer of roe inside the shell. 
Take a pile back to camp, spread the roe on a piece of sourdough , pepper, a dash of Balsamic and reach a state of satiation never before experienced .

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

tsell said:


> Huh! 'Spose you don't like a mouthful of kina, either!!
> 
> Taff


Haven't tried it but maybe I will when I go across the ditch (sorry, dutch) next year. Don't promise to like it though.

I'll give the oysters another go too - my mistake in the past seems to have been shoving the whole lot in my mouth. I'll try cutting the beasts next time.

Mind you I did get all round Italy without eating their crap pasta. I confused a waiter by asking for spaghetti with mussels without the spaghetti. Foreign muck!

John T


----------



## tsell

trotterdotpom said:


> Haven't tried it but maybe I will when I go across the ditch (sorry, dutch) next year. Don't promise to like it though.
> 
> I'll give the oysters another go too - my mistake in the past seems to have been shoving the whole lot in my mouth. I'll try cutting the beasts next time.
> 
> Mind you I did get all round Italy without eating their crap pasta. I confused a waiter by asking for spaghetti with mussels without the spaghetti. Foreign muck!
> 
> John T


I just got this image in a dream, of being cast adrift in a lifeboat with John T... the only tucker aboard - packets and packets of spaghetti, fettuccini, linguini, pappardelle, campanelle and so on, together with cans and cans of Bluff oysters. A few slabs of Guinness, but unfortunately, John was too hungry to drink anything but water! Sadly, he passed away whispering, "Stick your bloody oysters...!"
I woke up with a smile on my face.

Taff


----------



## Varley

However abstemious on grounds of taste he were to be I think you might have woken up rather chewed.

Much like the workhouse. If they don't like fruit pudding. Sod 'em.


----------



## tsell

Varley said:


> However abstemious on grounds of taste he were to be I think you might have woken up rather chewed.
> 
> Much like the workhouse. If they don't like fruit pudding. Sod 'em.


I did count my fingers and toes, David!

Taff


----------



## John Rogers

spongebob said:


> Kina! Last feast was at Waihou Bay inside Cape Runaway walking in the shallows half way up the shins and picking up the Kina , breaking them open , scooping out the guts and with a deft swipe of the finger, swiping out the delicious layer of roe inside the shell.
> Take a pile back to camp, spread the roe on a piece of sourdough , pepper, a dash of Balsamic and reach a state of satiation never before experienced .
> 
> Bob


That's enough to gag a maggot off a gut wagon Bob.(==D)


----------



## tsell

John Rogers said:


> That's enough to gag a maggot off a gut wagon Bob.(==D)


...welcome back, John!! 

Taff


----------



## tugger

Jesus! $2 for a Bluff oyster, strewth last time I was down there we got a sackful for a tin of white paint; and on the Kaimai and the Karu that was a regular thing.
Biggest Steak, up in Broken Hill, massive plate and it still hung over the side, and I can assure you having eaten in Diamonds they couldn't be beaten.
Yesterday went down to Jindabine had the nicest piece of Blue Grenadier and chips ever, ate then looking over the lake at the snow covered mountains, YUM.
Tugger (Thumb)


----------



## Samsette

I see that our Korean members have discovered The Galley. Beware we do not give him any Board of Trade recipes, particularly the Kromeski ones.


----------



## spongebob

Let them have all the hot curry recipes and give them something else to gamble on.


----------



## Varley

They do not need to steal Kromeski, they have Kimchi.


----------



## Engine Serang

Better keep Fido on the lead.


----------

